# Old Watch Sunday, Made Before 1980



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting off with this...

*Services `Navigator`, (Swiss Made) FHFST cal.96 4, circa 1967*


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

French Kered 15J for me.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

*Omega Seamaster 600, cal.601 17 jewels. 1966.*










Later,

William


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi my benrus us army 1967 all the best woody77.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

*Jowisa EB 17Jewel *to start










Kev


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Arrived this week after being in Belfast dead mail. Been on all week and love it.










I think a couple of members have owned it but i plan on keeping it (like all the others).


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This certina today.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

3 days on the trot now - other than 4/5 work days for the mondaine - that's pretty good for me.










resized to 600 X 800


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

1975 Seiko 6139


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

1955 Ulysse Nardin day date for me


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Silver pvd'd Heuer Autavia Cal 12 today


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

60's? Philly for me this morning










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This for a change today.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Certina EA Circa early 50's


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Swiss Emperor Hi Beat 1970s?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Constellation again today


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

Seamaster 166.090 Cal 1002. Just popped it on a new Di-Modell Rallye with blue stitching which sets it off nicely, must take a couple of snaps of this combo.










Cheers

Ian


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

change to an old Commie

*Poljot 1st Moscow Watch Factory 2408*










Kev


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Another bit of Russian.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Going with a theme today starting with this pair...

*"Services" "**a**irman"** `Swiss Made`, Fleurier 15 Jewel 13 ligne movement, circa mid 1920s.*










*"Services"** Scout, `Foreign`(possibly made in Germany) circa late 1920s/mid 1930s*










So I`ve got an Airman on my wrist & a Scout in my pocket :naughty: :lol:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Constellation again today


My postman wears one of these...he got it on his 21st Birthday! Now 2 years away from his 65th he's hoping for a Cartier tank...

I'm wearing this Seiko before it goes on the bay tonight...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Changed to this now to go for a Sunday pint haven't worn it for ages so i thought i'd better.

Can't tell you much about it make wise as it is unsigned but it dates c1940s


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

*Omega, cal.620 17 jewels. 1964.*










Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

levon2807 said:


> I'm wearing this Seiko before it goes on the bay tonight...


It really should be in that ruddy Modernist thread <_<


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Opps, sorry Mach, just realised I posted in the wrong thread... :swoon2:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've changed to this to repent for my sin...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Continuing my theme, I`ve swapped the Airman for this...

*"Services"** Competitor `24 hour Dial`, German Made (by Thiel Brothers Thuringia Germany), circa late 1920s/early 1930s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

levon2807 said:


> Opps, sorry Mach, just realised I posted in the wrong thread... :swoon2:


Hmmm, Ok I`ll let you off this once, but next time you`ll be kept in for detention...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

levon2807 said:


> I've changed to this to repent for my sin...


Very nice, I love these early Omega quartz watches :wub:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > I've changed to this to repent for my sin...
> ...


Thinking exactly the same, very nice indeed :thumbsup:

swapped over to another 6139


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

As always...

*Omega Seamaster 300, cal.552 24 jewels. 1966-1967.*










Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m not sure if I should allow you to join this thread William after starting that darn Sunday `Modernist` thread :disgust:

Oh, well as this is such a cool watch I suppose I can forgive you 



William_Wilson said:


> As always...
> 
> *Omega Seamaster 300, cal.552 24 jewels. 1966-1967.*
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for another one in my theme...

*"Services"** Despatch Rider (24 Hour Dial) `Foreign` (made by Thiel Brothers Thuringia Germany), circa late 1920s/early 1930s*


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

No mechanical watches again at the booty, :cray:

but came away with a few clocks again. :yu:

I'm joining Mach with a combo.

This very old Swiss watch,with a Newmark movement on my wrist..

I've read that before Newmark set up making complete watches,they supplied their movements to others instead for many years?










And this 100 year+ Swiss 7J in my pocket.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Away in Scotland, this is the only watch I brought with me....

1969 Omega Seamaster 120.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

sam. said:


> No mechanical watches again at the booty, :cray:
> 
> but came away with a few clocks again. :yu:
> 
> ...


Sam you have some lovely vintage pieces but for me, this watch and that NATO do not gel in any way shape or form.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m not sure if I should allow you to join this thread William after starting that darn Sunday `Modernist` thread :disgust:


I'm doing you a favour! After you've rebuked two or three people for posting newer watches in the oldies thread, you get so huffy, it can't be good for your blood pressure. :yes: 

Later,

William


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bit of electric for now.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Another old Soviet for the evening

*Kama Tschistopolsky Watch Factory 15 jewel 3/4 1957*










Kev


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m not sure if I should allow you to join this thread William after starting that darn Sunday `Modernist` thread :disgust:
> ...


You`re too kind but I`m a grumpy old man, I`m contractually obliged to be `huffy` with people :taz: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for another swap, this one on my wrist...

*Aviation (supplied by Louis Newmark Croydon), unjeweled Pin-pallet circa 1954.*










& these two in my pockets...

*Aviation (circa mid/late 1950s) & Services (circa late 1950s/early 1960s) *

*
`Made In Gt Britain` at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales*


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Time for another swap, this one on my wrist...
> 
> *Aviation (supplied by Louis Newmark Croydon), unjeweled Pin-pallet circa 1954.*
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed Mach...

But where are you going to keep you're change. :lol:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

86latour said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > No mechanical watches again at the booty, :cray:
> ...


Thanks latour i do like the oldies.









As for the strap watch combo,i don't know what you mean its simply stunning! :victory: :rltb:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Last change

*Technos Auotomatic AS 1700/01*

*
*









*
*

*
*Kev

*
*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

& now for something completely different...

*Omega Seamaster f300 120m, circa 1972*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sam. said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for another swap, this one on my wrist...
> ...


I rarely carry loose change in my pockets


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


A roll of notes? :grin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sam. said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > sam. said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Time for another swap, this one on my wrist...
> 
> *Aviation (supplied by Louis Newmark Croydon), unjeweled Pin-pallet circa 1954.*
> 
> ...


All 3 are stunning Mach, I think the wristwatch just edges it for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

avidfan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for another swap, this one on my wrist...
> ...


Thanks, I really like these dials & have one more wristwatch version currently being fettled by Steve Burrage


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

last change same theme for me, Seiko 6139


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Swapped to an old 40mm 4J Swiss Mentor.


----------

